# Your Top 5 Favorite Gamecube games?



## abby534534 (May 3, 2015)

I watched an interesting countdown today on Youtube about someone's top five favorite gamecube games. While the gamecube under-performed relative to some of Nintendo's other consoles, it had a pretty amazing game library. I was somewhat dissatisfied with the list presented, but I thought it would be fun for us to make and compare our own lists.

Mine would have to be:

1. Super Smash Bros. Melee
2. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
3. Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
4. Animal Crossing
5. Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life

*Note:I would have included Twilight Princess on this list, but I played it on the Wii, so at least for me I don't think it counts.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing
2. Smash Bros
3. luigi's Mansion
4. Mario party
5. I forgot the name but it was bomber something


----------



## jobby47 (May 3, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing
2. Super Smash Bros. Melee
3. Mario Kart Double Dash 
4. Kirby Air Ride
5. Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness

Those are my top five, they are all great games.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> 1. Animal Crossing
> 2. Super Smash Bros. Melee
> 3. Mario Kart Double Dash
> 4. Kirby Air Ride
> ...



Number 3 and 5 were great I sooo forgot about those


----------



## jobby47 (May 3, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Number 3 and 5 were great I sooo forgot about those



Yeah, they are really great games.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 3, 2015)

Boy, this is hard. But i'll go with it:

1. Don't really have a #1 TBH...
2. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
3. Super Monkey Ball 1 & 2
4. Mario Party Series
5. Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2015)

1. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
2. Super Smash Bros. Melee
3. Mario Party 6
4. Digimon Rumble Arena 2
5. Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

1. Paper Mario the Thousand Year Door
2. Smash Bros Melee
3. Animal Crossing Gamecube
4. Super Monkey Ball 2
5. Luigi's Mansion.

I love the Gamecube so much.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 3, 2015)

1. Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
2. Luigi's Mansion
3. Pokemon: Gale of Darkness
4. Animal Crossing
5. Namco Game Package


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

I wish I grew up with a GameCube instead of a PS2...

Yet again, I wouldn't have played Sly Cooper and Kingdom Hearts if I had a GameCube...

I wish I grew up with a GameCube instead of a PS2...

Yet again, I wouldn't have played Sly Cooper and Kingdom Hearts if I had a GameCube...

Anyways, here's 5 GameCube games I admire:

1)F-Zero GX
2)Kirby Air Ride
3)Super Mario Sunshine
4)Viewtiful Joe
5)Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes


----------



## Pheenic (May 3, 2015)

1. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
2. Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
3. The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
4. Paper Mario & The Thousand Year Door
5. Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 3, 2015)

In no particular order:

Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
Sonic Adventure DX
Tales of Symphonia
Kirby Air Ride
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## jobby47 (May 3, 2015)

I also think Pokemon Colosseum is a fun game.


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2015)

Kirby Air Ride
Sonic Adventure 2
Mario Kart Double Dash
Super Smash Bros Melee
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker


----------



## penguins (May 4, 2015)

in no order idk 
animal crossing
kirby air ride
super mario sunshine 
super smash bros melee 
legend of zelda wind waker

i still play them all like once a year each lmao


----------



## Born2BWild (May 4, 2015)

In no order:

Super Smash Bros. Melee
Metroid Prime
Pokemon Colosseum
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Resident Evil 4


----------



## Temari (May 4, 2015)

1. Super Mario Sunshine (tbh why don't more ppl have this in their lists lol)
2. Mario Kart Double Dash/Mario Party 5 bonus disc (it game with like 2 mini games lol)
3. Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom
4. Luigi's Mansion
5. Spyro Enter the Dragonfly/A Hero's Tail

I recently got Windwaker for the WiiU, and that would also be in my list if I had it when I was younger c:


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

no particular order, i cant XD


1. Animal Crossing (//cries//)
2. Kirby Air Ride (god i had fun w/ this)
3. Sonic Adventure DX (the nostalgia ;/ never actually beat the game but this was fun as heckie)
4. Super Smash Bros Melee (all hell breaks loose when i pop this disc in)
5. Pokemon Colosseum (p fun and weird at the same time idk why lol)


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

I never had a Gamecube. I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2015)

Man the GameCube was hella tight
This list was tough to whip up, but here it is!

1. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door (also fav game ever)
2. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
3. Super Smash Bros. Melee
4. Mario Kart Double Dash
5. Animal Crossing


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

1. Paper Mario
2. Ocarina of Time (Master Quest)
3. Wind Waker
4. Kirby Air Ride
5.Doible Dash


----------



## Milleram (May 4, 2015)

1. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
2. Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
3. Animal Crossing
4. Luigi's Mansion
5. Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Coach (May 4, 2015)

1. Super Mario Sunshine
2. Mario party 7
3. Mario party 6
4. Mario Kart: double dash
5. Animal crossing: Gamecube

But then again, I only have the Gamecube Mario party games and Sunshine, double dash and AC:GC so I don't really have a big choice. Most of the ones on here are also my favourite Mario games, too.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 4, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing
2. Chibi Robo
3. Resident Evil Zero
4. Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
5. Pokemon Channel


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 4, 2015)

Mine would be: 

1: Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life
2: Kirby Air Ride
3: Super Smash Bros Melee
4: Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness 
5: Mario Kart Double Dash


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing
2. Luigi's Mansion
3. Pikmin
4. Chibi-Robo
5. Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2015)

1. Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
2. Sonic Gems Collection
3. Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
4. F-Zero GX
5. Star Fox Assault


----------



## badcrumbs (May 4, 2015)

1. Paper Mario: TYD
2. LoZ Wind Waker
3. MK Double Dash
4. LoZ OOT Master Quest
5. Animal Crossing


Now I just want to play Paper Mario.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

omfg I just realized I left out the entire Sonic franchise 

Sonic Riders and SA2B are also my faves


----------



## Eldin (May 4, 2015)

So hard to pick 5 because I love the Gamecube but I guess;

1) LoZ: Twilight Princess
2) LoZ: Wind Waker
3) Pikmin
4) Harvest Moon: Magical Melody
5) Animal Crossing

I feel wrong leaving out Luigis Mansion, Smash Bros, Sunshine Islands, etc etc but most of my favourite games are on the Gamecube so it's hard to get them all in there haha.


----------



## Dustmop (May 4, 2015)

Pfffft. This is like asking to pick between my hypothetical children; the Gamecube was one of my favorite systems.

1.) Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
2.) Resident Evil 0
3.) Skies of Arcadia: Legends
4.) Super Mario Sunshine
5.) Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door

And a shoutout to the LoZ: Collector's Edition for bringing OoT and MM over to the GC.
Twilight Princess was also pretty good. I never really appreciated Wind Waker til I got it for my Wii U.
And a mention to.. the rest of the Resident Evil series - RE0 was the first one we got, so it has a special place on the list.
Also Gauntlet: Dark Legacy was a lot of fun.
By the way, this is an Animal Crossing forum, so obligatory mention of Animal Crossing.
Star Fox: Adventures was fun, too..


**** this, I don't have a top 5.


----------



## Dinkleburg (May 4, 2015)

Hmm... I actually wasn't the biggest fan of the Gamecube *dodges tomatoes thrown at me*
I liked Melee, Windwaker and Paper Mario TTYD, Oh, and Luigi's mansion was amazing!


----------



## Ashtot (May 4, 2015)

I'm doing more than 5 because there are so many great games!

In no specific order:

Animal Crossing
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Paper Mario TTYD
Fire Emblem Path of Radiance
Mario Party 7
Super Mario Sunshine
Pokemon Colosseum
Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Mario Kart: Double Dash!
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonix DX: Director's Cut


----------



## samsquared (May 4, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing
2. Wind Waker
3. Melee
4. ???
5. Pokemon Colosseum


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2015)

this question is impossible holy ****
ok i tried to pick them based on the ones that were almost as fun when i played by myself so it ignores all my other favorites like Melee, Mario Party 4, MK:DD, Kirby Air Ride, Animal Crossing, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Amazing Island, and [crumbles to dust while listing entire game library]

Tales of Symphonia
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Super Mario Sunshine
Pikmin
Luigi's Mansion

in no particular order I guess, although Tales of Symphonia and FF:CC were heavily influential in my world-building and character designs for a long time. i can still feel their influence in my fiction today


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

1.Luigi's mansion
2.Pikmin
3.Legend of zelda wind waker
4. Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness
5. super smash bros Melee


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2015)

1. Resident Evil 4
2. Animal Crossing
3. Metroid Prime
4. Wind Waker
5. F-Zero GX (a close call between this and Twilight Princess for the final spot)


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 8, 2015)

Ok!

1. Animal Crossing
2. Mario Party 7
3. Luigi's Mansion
4. Legend of Zelda: The Wind-Waker
5. Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 8, 2015)

1. Metroid Prime
2. Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
3. Animal Crossing
4. Super Mario Sunshine
5. Super Monkey Ball


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 9, 2015)

This will be a hard list for me as I grew up on GameCube and is my favorite console ever. 
Super Mario Sunshine (Favorite Mario game and is basically an open world 3D platformer with lots of originality.)

Mario Kart: Double Dash!! (Greatest Mario Kart ever and don't let anyone tell you different as they most likely have never played this Mario Kart! Amazing track and kart designs and fantasic Battle Mode!)

Animal Crossing (My personal favorite Animal Crossing. Villagers actually have defining personality characteristics and even takes advantage of the Game Boy Advance!)

Star Wars: Rouge Squadron - Rebel Strike (Greatest game in the Rouge Squadron series with a great single player campaign with a fantasic multiplayer mode!)

Super Monkey Ball (Greatest innovative game on the GameCube and possibly the best game Sega made for the console)


----------



## Cheape Arie (May 9, 2015)

Hmm... This is pretty hard considering that I pretty much grew up with the Gamecube...

*1. *Mariokart Double dash - Many great memories of playing this with friends, some of my favourite Marokart tracks are in this game. Best. Rainbowroad. Ever. Period

*2.* Super Smash Bros. Melee - Same as above, I played this a lot with friends, probably why I've got such fond memories of this.

*3.* The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker - Probably the first game I've truly finished and it got me hooked on the Zelda-series

Now the last two are really difficult......

*4.* Starfox Adventures - !!! I almost forgot this one! Epic game!


*5.* Harvest Moon - I've played this for such a long time, amazing game.


Some honorable mentions (well... a lot ):
- The legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition.
- The legend of Zelda: For Swords Adventures.
- The legend of Zelda: Twilight princess.
- Donkey Konga series.
- Mario Party xxx.
- Naruto series, since I was following Naruto at that time, it was a lot of fun playing this.
- Pokemon Colosseum.
- Super Mario Sunshine, I never owned this game but I've played it a lot at a friend's house.
- Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
- Resident Evil 
- Pikmin
- Animal Crossing (though I only played this for a short time)

the Game Cube was amazing for me, the list could go on and on!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (May 9, 2015)

1. pikmin
2. the legend of zelda wind waker
3. mario party 4
4. sonic adventure DX
5. animal crossing


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 16, 2015)

Ooooh my gosh this is gonna he easy!!! 

1. Super Smash Bros. Melee
2. Mario Kart Double Dash
3. Animal Crossing !!!
4. Legend of Zelda: Windwaker
5. Pokemon Colosseum !!!

Loooved the gamecube as a kid


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Ahh I love the GameCube!

1. Kirby Air Ride 
2. Animal Crossing
3. Super Smash Bros Melee
4. Mario Party 7
5. Super Monkey Ball 2


----------



## Rhetorik (May 17, 2015)

1. Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door
2. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
3. Pokemon Collesseum
4. Kirby Air ride (fond memories of playing this game with friends)
5. Super Smash Bros. Melee (one of my favorite fighting games!)

GameCube was such a great system, I remember being so happy playing it as a kid.


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

1. Kirby Air Ride
2. Metroid Prime
3. Wind Waker
4. Pikmin
5. SSB Melee


----------



## MasterM64 (May 17, 2015)

1) Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
2) The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker
3) Metroid Prime
4) Pikmin 2
5) Super Mario Sunshine or Harvest Moon: Magical Melody


----------



## Jawile (May 17, 2015)

1. Pikmin 1-2
2. Mario Sunshine
3. Melee
4. Soul Calibur II
5. The Thousand Year Door


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 25, 2015)

My top five favourite Gamecube games would have to be:
1. Pok?mon Colosseum 
2. Pok?mon XD Gale of Darkness
3. Pok?mon Channel
4. Ribbit King
5. Animal Crossing


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 25, 2015)

5. Super Smash Bros: Melee
4. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
3. Crazy Taxi
2. Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut
1. Pikmin and Pikmin 2


----------



## kiamotors (May 25, 2015)

1. Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life.
2. Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life.
3. Super Smash Bros: Melee.
4. The Legend of Zelda: Windwaker.
5. Sonic Adventure 2 Battle.

+ many more.


----------



## Zandy (May 26, 2015)

Well, here's my top 5 gamecube games:

1. *Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.*

I personally think that this is the best game in the Paper Mario series to be honest.  The first Paper Mario for the Nintendo 64 was fantastic, and Thousand Year Door really added onto the game style that the previous fell short on.  I also really liked how the game was kind of darker than the previous ones.  Super Paper Mario for the Wii was a complete let down though, and I haven't played Sticker Star yet, but that game doesn't look a whole lot better.  All in all, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door offered a ton in terms of a fun RPG with cute characters and a fun plot.

2. *Animal Crossing*

I really loved this game.  I started playing it when I was either 7 or 8 years old and it is what got me hooked to the series.  It's not my favourite Animal Crossing game from the series, but it was definitely innovative for its time in my opinion.  The ability to do whatever you want and play the game either in real-time (or time travelling) was really fun.

3. *Super Mario Sunshine.*

This game was fantastic and I think it is my favourite amoungst Super Mario 64, and the Super Mario Galaxies.  Delfino Plaza was a really nice hub world, and pretty much all of the main worlds were designed really well.  Some of the challenges were really difficult, while others were really easy so I feel as though the game had the perfect balance for players of all difficulties.

4. *Sonic Heroes*

Another fantastic game.  I don't remember much about it, but I remember having a lot of fun between the worlds, and if it's memorable in a good way, then it must have some resonance for me.


5. *Pokemon Colloseum.*

A lot of people don't really like this game for some reason, and i'll admit, it has some drawbacks, but for some reason, this game really sticks out to me as being fun.  I didn't really like how it was so battle-heavy and some of the characters were kind of iffy, but then again, it's a Pokemon game and I guess that's too be expected.


----------



## laineybop (May 26, 2015)

1. Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness - I play this at least twice a year.
2. Mario Party 6 - Love this game, great way to kill a few hours.
3. Mario Party 7 - Not as good as 6, but I still like it.
4. Crazy Taxi - "Aye ya ya ya ya!" 
5. Mario Kart Double Dash - Toadette is the best driver! Golden Shrooms for the win...


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2015)

- Wind Waker 
- Super Mario Sunshine 
- Luigi's Mansion 
- Pikmin 
- Starfox Adventures - (I can almost taste the rage of Starfox fans. I would go as far to say it's my favorite Starfox game)


- Honorable mention -

- Metroid Prime - 
This would probably replace Pikmin or Luigi's Mansion but the Gamecube controls really friggin' sucked on this game to the point where it stops me playing it. The Wii version fixed this, though the Gamecube version still suffers, hence the mention since it's an otherwise fantastic game.


----------



## Mariah (May 27, 2015)

Animal Crossing, SSX Tricky, and Mario Kart. I really only own three GameCube games.


----------



## acnlanna (May 31, 2015)

Mine are:
1) Windwaker
2) Twilight Princess
3) Mario Kart: Double Dash
4) Luigi's Mansion
5) Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2015)

Luigi's Mansion
Super Mario Sunshine(never understood why this game gets so much hate)
Resident Evil(remake)
Animal Crossing
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
...there were so many other awesome ones too though I could' ve mentioned.

Honorable mention:
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing
2. Super Smash Bros. Melee
3. Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door
4. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
5. Super Mario Sunshine

Such a fantastic console.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 1, 2015)

1. Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door (I just loved this game so much!)
2. LoZ: Wind Waker (best 3D Zelda game imo! At least after Majora's Mask...)
3. Super Smash Bros. Melee
4. Mario Kart Double Dash (easily my most played MK game)
5. Super Mario Sunshine (underrated!)

Honorable mentions: LoZ: Majora's Mask (Game Cube special edition disc), Viewtiful Joe, Metroid Prime

Games that I wanted to play more of but never got a chance: Pikmin, Pikmin 2, Metroid Prime 2, Luigi's Mansion, WarioWare, Eternal Darkness, Super Monkey Ball, Killer7. I've played a little bit of all of them EXCEPT Killer7 --- I've never seen a copy of it in Australia.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine are:

1. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
2. Super Mario Sunshine (grew up with the game and love its graphics to pieces)
3. Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg (fun platforming and mechanics are fun)
4. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
5. StarFox Adventures (small admission- this is a weird choice to put on, due to the hatred for the game. However, I mostly love the game for the environments provided to you. The world feels incredibly diverse to me, so it's easy to be immersed in it and play for hours at a time.)

Going to give an honourable mention to Sonic Adventure 2: Battle. It would have easily gotten onto the lost, but I decided not to include it due to being a port.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 2, 2015)

laineybop said:


> 1. Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness - I play this at least twice a year.


I'd rather play the handheld games, although I must say Gale of Darkness was much better than Colosseum!


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Sonic Adventure 2
2. Super Smash Bros Melee
3. Mario Party 5
4. Star Fox: Assault
5. Mario Kart Double Dash


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 2, 2015)

Fire Emblem Path Of Radiance
Tales of Symphonia
Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life
Baten Kaitos
Pikmin

It was an amazing console, just like the N64 really, with a huge amount of topgames. I still own many of them and gave some other topgames to my little nephew, who loves them as well. I so hope some day we will get a big new Baten Kaitos. It already had one sequel, I had to import it from abroad to play it..... I want a sequel on the Wii U....


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 4, 2015)

1. Melee (because I'm playing 10 years later)
2. The Thousand Year Door (because I'm playing 10 years later)
3. Animal Crossing (because I'm playing 10 years later)
4. Mario Kart: Double Dash!! (because... yeah)
5. Pikmin 2

Melee is a game that people will be playing forever. It's outlived Brawl, it will probably outlive Sm4sh and the game is _still_ changing. I'm working on a MORPG that uses TTYD's battle system and badges, so I'm gonna be playing that for ten more years. Animal Crossing will last as long as my GameCube does, except that I backed up the save files so they're playable on Dolphin emulator. Double Dash has the 16 most original tracks and a completely unique idea that has never been reproduced in Mario Kart. Pikmin 2 has the second most (third most once I finish the MORPG) deep 1v1 that I've ever played.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2015)

1. Super Smash Bros. Melee
2. Ribbit King
3. Kirby Air Ride
4. Teen Titans the video game (SO many playable characters)
5. Mario Kart Double Dash


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2015)

Off the top of my head:

1. Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
2. Super Mario Sunshine
3. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
4. The Hobbit
5. Mario Kart: Double Dash!!/Mario Party 6


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 4, 2015)

1) Animal Crossing (it was the first game I ever played)!
2) Super Mario Sunshine
3) Mario Kart Double Dash
4) Paper Mario and The Thousand Year Door
5) The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker

Basically my childhood! Special mention goes to Sonic Heroes. Because I loved that game when I was younger, despite the fact that, looking back on it, it was crap. Also Kirby Air Ride, too (but that was actually a good game xD). AND Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. Am I the only one who got Another Wonderful Life, too?? It was basically the same game except you played as a female avatar. And you got to buy/unlock really cute little outfits too. I never got married in that game though lol, I reached like autumn and just gave up because I had already played A Wonderful Life to death.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 4, 2015)

1. Melee
2. Melee
3. Melee
4. Melee
5. Animal Crossing


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> 1. Melee
> 2. Melee
> 3. Melee
> 4. Melee
> 5. Animal Crossing




Apparently there are three other versions of Melee that I haven't heard of.  Time to go searching for them at gaming stores.

- - - Post Merge - - -


lol jk, I am just giving you a hard time


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

Mario Party 4-6, SSB Melee, PSO.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 6, 2015)

-Mario Kart: Double Dash
-Super Mario Sunshine
-Zelda: Wind Waker
-Animal Crossing

Only ones I've played... 

I havent played Melee or TTYD


----------



## lars708 (Jun 8, 2015)

1. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
2. Super Monkey Ball 2
3. Mario Kart: Double Dash!!
4. Luigi's Mansion
5. Wario World

Yeah i guess that a lot of people will hate me for not including Smash Melee but i just like it the least of all Smash games sorry...


----------



## DoomTerminatorX (Jun 9, 2015)

Mine are:

5. The Legend Of Zelda The Wind Waker.

4. Sonic Adventure

3. Super Smash Bros Melee

2. Sonic Adventure 2

1. Animal Crossing


----------



## Saylor (Jun 9, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Animal Crossing
Pokemon Colosseum


----------

